# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Tips om libido te verhogen?

## sandy87

Hallo..

Ik was na 1,5 jaar gestopt met het gebruiken van Efexor. In het begin was het natuurlijk lastig met het afbouwen. Daarna is het een paar maanden erg goed gegaan, totdat mijn school weer begon. Ik was erg druk met school en stage en raakte weer terug in een dip, kon de druk niet aan.
Door het gebruik van AD is mijn libido zwaar gedaald. Ik heb er persoonlijk geen problemen mee, heb toch geen zin. Maar ik voel me wel schuldig naar mijn vriend toe.
Heeft iemand misschien tips?

Liefs..

----------


## Agnes574

Ik kan je enkel maar een persoonlijke tip geven ... 
bij mij helpt 2 glaasjes wijn drinken gewoonlijk wel als 'libidoverhoger', daardoor word ik 'losser' en gaat het 'geratel in mijn hoofd' even op 'non-actief'.

Verder ... véél knuffelen,'spelen' met glijmiddel, elkaar 'plagen', ik noem maar wat!

Sterkte en hopelijk komen er nog meer tips!!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Sandy,

Ben wat wezen snuffelen op internet en vond misschien een paar interessante stukjes:

In visolie zitten actieve ingrediënten die de productie van Dopamine in de hersenen stimuleren. Dopamine is een neurotransmitter die een grote rol speelt bij gevoelens en verlangen van genot. Visolietabletten zijn aangewezen. Ook zwarte chocolade stimuleert de dopamineproductie. Een paar stukjes per dag volstaan.
Bron: http://www.vetvrij.com/aangepast-die...ke-libido.html

Libido verhogen met natuurlijk middel
Macasol®: een natuurlijk middel om uw libido te verhogen

Macasol® is een natuurlijk libido verhogend middel gebaseerd op de Maca plant. Er wordt ook wel eens naar gerefereerd als “het afrodisiacum van de Inca’s”. Dit komt doordat de Inca’s vroeger van de wortel aten om hun seksuele activiteiten hoog te houden, zelfs op oudere leeftijd.
Uit onderzoek is gebleken dat zowel mannen als vrouwen duidelijk meer zin in seks krijgen door het regelmatig gebruik van Maca. Het vermindert ook de typische menopauze klachten bij vrouwen, waardoor hun schede terug vochtiger wordt. Mannen met impotentie problemen krijgen betere erecties zodat het seksueel plezier ook voor hen terugkeert. 
Bron: http://www.macasol.be/libido_verhogen.php

Sporten verhoogt libido en zelfvertrouwen. Sporten is niet alleen goed voor het lichaam, blijkt uit onderzoek van Nike. Jonge vrouwen die veel bewegen voelen zich trots, zelfverzekerd en succesvol. En niet onbelangrijk: sporters voelen zich extra aantrekkelijk en sexy. Bron:http://lifestyle.nl.msn.com/beauty/t...ntid=148421971

Neusspray moet libido vrouw verhogen

Wetenschappers doen onderzoek naar een libido verhogende neusspray voor vrouwen. Zo'n uitvinding komt als geroepen, want uit een ander onderzoek blijkt dat wereldwijd één op de twee koppels niet helemaal tevreden is met hun seksleven.
Wetenschappers van het FC Donderscentrum in Nijmegen testen de speciale neusspray, die het hormoon testosteron bevat, uit op een groep vrijwilligsters. Na het toedienen wordt met een hersenscan gekeken in hoeverre de spray de opwinding beïnvloedt. "We kijken in eerste instantie niet naar de seksuele opwinding, maar naar het algehele opwindingsniveau", zegt de woordvoerder van het centrum.

Het onderzoek vindt plaats in opdracht van een Zwitsers bedrijf dat de spray op de markt brengt. Het middel is speciaal bedoeld ter verhoging van het libido bij vrouwen. Naar een dergelijk middel is veel vraag, stelt het onderzoekscentrum in Nijmegen, dat gespecialiseerd is in hersenonderzoek. Het onderzoek zal zeker enkele maanden duren. Vrijwilligsters kunnen zich nog aanmelden.
Bron: http://www.seksvraagbaak.nl/nieuws_april_2006.htm

Hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## beertjes

Hoi,

Check even de Loversolie of fire of love van Purity Herbs op www.purityherbs.org.
Lustopwekkend door kruiden als Damiana, patchouli, wierookhars, ylang ylang, zaagpalm en nog veel meer....
ZALIG!

----------


## Lisa331

Libido verhogende pillen voor vrouwen - http://nl.feminil.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------


## Rbossie

Het antwoord is eigenlijk heel eenvoudig. Het gewoon hebben van seks en dan bedoel ik het reelmatig hebben van seks verhoogt je libido. Je moet er dus even door heen. Onderschat het niet!! Denk ook aan je relatie, als je vriend op dat vlak tekort komt dan kan het even voortduren maar komt er een moment dat hij open gaat staan voor prikkels van buitenaf. Als je er voor open staat is de stap naar vreemd gaan nog maar heel klein!
Gewoon beginnen dus, twee keer in de week minimaal seks. Maar gooi alle schroom van je af n zoek naar wat jij lekker vindt. Wees maar gewoon lekker egoïstisch, klinkt gek maar mannen vinden dat heerlijk als een vrouw weet wat ze wilt en dat ook aangeeft. Eerst die moeilijke drempel.. en dan komt het vanzelf weer..
Succes!

----------

